# Looking for someone to mod my light



## stewdogg (Nov 17, 2014)

Checking to see if someone in the US has or is willing to mod my V10rTi with a triple. I have found people outside of the US that are capable of doing the work, but shipping and risk of loss make me want to try and keep it in the US if possible.
I have already asked Vinh but he does not want to take on the project.
If anyone can get me into touch with someone that may want the project that would be great as well.

THANKS!!


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 10, 2014)

This would make a great christmas present to myself


----------



## rioimmagina (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, who can make this mod happen outside US? I have the opposite problem and i'm looking for a serious modder in Europe...


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 14, 2014)

Vinh is a great choice. He also shops overseas.

Check out his sub-forum.


----------



## rioimmagina (Dec 14, 2014)

Is Vinh not based in US?


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 14, 2014)

Vinh is in the US, but as stated in the first post I already asked him and he is not interested in the project.
rioimmagina I sent you a PM.


----------



## BarryG (Dec 30, 2014)

Kinda late but this thread may point you in the right direction....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dded-with-Triple-Nichia-219-and-Carlco-Optics






Barry


----------



## cland72 (Dec 30, 2014)

You might reach out to Tana - he's in Boznia if memory serves, and has done some excellent work with triples that he fits into Surefire E series incandescent bezels.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?165137-Tana


----------

